# PONO



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Neil young hates compressed digital music 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1003614822/ponomusic-where-your-soul-rediscovers-music

http://www.ponomusic.com/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We will see how it works out... I have seen some blogs that it would have been better if he would have came out with it when he first came up with the idea.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

it would also be better DRM free... I think you can only play the files on the PONO player. maybe they will have an android app that can stream the music


----------



## elzefas (Dec 30, 2014)

Personally, I'd prefer the Fiio X5 any day of the week, from my perspective Phono although promissing, is not as good as the already existing X5.

Regards

Zef


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

fschris said:


> it would also be better DRM free... I think you can only play the files on the PONO player. maybe they will have an android app that can stream the music


You can play any music you copy to it on the Pono... Unless something changed since I was at the demo.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

fschris said:


> Neil young hates compressed digital music
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1003614822/ponomusic-where-your-soul-rediscovers-music
> 
> http://www.ponomusic.com/


I hate the shape of the player, but the price is a lot more attractive than this Astell & Kern.


----------

